# Federal Government to raise Shasta Dam 18.5'



## BradKajukenbo (Jul 1, 2019)

Shasta Dam was fulled constructed in 1945 as start of the Central Valley Water Project. As water levels rose to form Shasta Lake, there were a few negative impacts. Underneath the waters of Shasta Lake lie buried the traditional lands of the Wintu Indians. This included burial grounds. Though in this time, the Wintu's were not a recognized tribe by the federal government. 

The massive structure completely prevents salmon migration from the lower reaches of the river to the Upper Sacramento, Pit, McCloud and other tributary streams. It is estimated that half of the best salmon habitat in the Sacramento basin lies upstream of Shasta Dam. Also, the dam caused temperatures in the river to rise because it released waters from higher elevations of Shasta Lake, which are warmed by the sun far more than the surface of the original river pre-dam. Warm waters are harmful to salmon, which prefer colder temperatures, and also impact other fish populations such as Steelhead. 

Shasta Dam was designed in a way that it could be raised another 200'. However the federal government has approved to raise Shasta Dam 18.5'. This will flood more Wintu land. A handful of land or resort owners will lose much of their property to the water levels in Shasta Lake. 

The government depends on heavy northern winters and downpour spring rains to fill Shasta Lake every year. Shasta Lake is at its fullest from April-July. Thats if we have those winters and springs. Pre-Construction has started with the governments approval to raise Shasta Dam.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 1, 2019)

Why is it being raised? Increase available capacity? Safety? Also, do you have any links to the story? Thanks.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Jul 2, 2019)

ibuzzard said:


> Why is it being raised? Increase available capacity? Safety? Also, do you have any links to the story? Thanks.



Raising the dam will provide more storage of water for the Central Valley Water Project. 

More information can be found here:
Federal effort to raise Shasta Dam by 18.5 feet is getting some serious pushback - https://news.berkeley.edu/2019/03/04/federal-effort-to-raise-shasta-dam-by-18-5-feet-is-getting-some-serious-pushback/

https://www.usbr.gov/mp/ncao/shasta-enlargement.html


----------

